# Weighted Blankets.



## CharlesF (30 Dec 2019)

I read an article about weighted blankets and how they have been used in the special needs community for years.

Now they have become a fad with fad prices to match. Searching tinternet bring us the “miracle” to “snake oil” reviews fairly equal in numbers.

I would be interested to hear from anyone with actual experience of using one, the CC community is known for its complete honesty in all subjects. Seriously, a genuine opinion will be really useful.


----------



## winjim (30 Dec 2019)

I know a lot of autistic people are keen on them after Temple Grandin's 'hug machine' work, so I'd like to try one out, but I'm currently bed-hopping with a four year old so it's unlikely I'd get it to myself.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Dec 2019)

Some of the older army blankets are very comfortable. There’s something comforting about heavy bedding.


----------



## Sharky (30 Dec 2019)

Our daughter (now 41/autistic) has one, but in her case did not help much. Neither did all the drugs she was given and all drugs have side affects that can be worse than the issues they are trying to address.


----------



## CharlesF (30 Dec 2019)

@Sharky .Thanks for that report. I really hope your daughter has found something to give her the best life, and joy.


----------



## Sharky (30 Dec 2019)

CharlesF said:


> @Sharky .Thanks for that report. I really hope your daughter has found something to give her the best life, and joy.


Thanks for that. Unfortunately we are in a bit of a situation. She lost her placement in October and is now living with us 24/7 until we find a new placement. She is happy with us, but a real burden.

But as a great person once said, "the future' s only just begun" 

Happy New Year


----------



## CharlesF (30 Dec 2019)

We had a slight taste of that, MIL with age related dementia until the council found her a place in a care home. That was physically and mentally draining plus limited us in what we could do. 

I’m in awe of everyone who cares for someone long term.


----------



## wafter (17 Feb 2020)

No specific experience of weighted blankets, but you might also try tight clothing as this can achieve a similar effect; while on the move too


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2020)

wafter said:


> No specific experience of weighted blankets, but you might also try tight clothing as this can achieve a similar effect; while on the move too


I'm not sure if that is _serious _advice or not...?  

I would be wary of recommending tight clothing after (over-)tight trousers almost killed me (they acted as a tourniquet on my left leg). 

Definitely be careful not to overdo the tightness, risking cutting off/impeding blood flow!


----------



## wafter (17 Feb 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not sure if that is _serious _advice or not...?
> 
> I would be wary of recommending tight clothing after (over-)tight trousers almost killed me (they acted as a tourniquet on my left leg).
> 
> Definitely be careful not to overdo the tightness, risking cutting off/impeding blood flow!


It was intended sincerely and I certainly find a nice tight beanie, socks and (potentially, if not too aesthetically offensive) T-shirt or jumper quite calming, FWIW. Of course if said clothing is cutting off circulation, chances are it's a bit too tight


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2020)

wafter said:


> It was intended sincerly and I certainly find a nice tight beanie, socks and (potentially, if not too aesthetically offensive) T-shirt or jumper quite calming, FWIW. Of course if said clothing is cutting off circulation, chances are it's a bit too tight


Actually, that is what '_swaddling_' babies is about, isn't it!



There is lots of information about that online, and they do warn about overdoing tightness.


----------



## wafter (17 Feb 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Actually, that is what '_swaddling_' babies is about, isn't it!
> 
> 
> 
> There is lots of information about that online, and they do warn about overdoing tightness.



Never thought of that - their recipient probably has a comparable level of emotional maturity to me, too


----------

